# Cant find a 11-32 Shimano cassette for road bike.



## Kbrook (27 Mar 2014)

Bought my bike new Felt z5. It is fitted as standard with a 10 speed 11-32 cassette which is Shimano. I would like to replace it like for like but can't find one for a road bike. Seen one for a MTB but that seems to look different to mine it looks 2 coloured, didnt think Felt would have fitted a MTB as standard. So any idea how to find a direct replacement, I have googled it to death so not being lazy.


----------



## MikeG (27 Mar 2014)

Sorry, but I'm not following.

It seems like you just bought a new bike, and you want to replace its (new) cassette with another new one, exactly the same? Where did I go wrong.


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2014)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/4600-tiagra-10-speed-cassette-ec029037 this the one? Tiagra, can also go 105 or ultegra

Get a sram one instead?


----------



## Kbrook (27 Mar 2014)

Mike g... I bought it new it now has 3000 miles on it and my gears are playing up so want to change cassette and chain


----------



## Venod (27 Mar 2014)

Shimano do a road 11 speed 11-32, but as mentioned above a MTB cassette will be fine.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...nitedKingdom&gclid=COXWi96esr0CFcuWtAod_moAcA


----------



## Kbrook (27 Mar 2014)

Vickster... No thats a 12-30. Cant see where Felt have managed to get this cassette from if it doesn't exist!


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2014)

Kbrook said:


> Vickster... No thats a 12-30. Cant see where Felt have managed to get this cassette from if it doesn't exist!


I bet you are getting fitter, do you really need the 32?


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Mar 2014)

Are you sure it is a Shimano cassette? (- and not a 'MTB' cassette?) SRAM do a 11-32 cassette.


----------



## Kbrook (27 Mar 2014)

Definately Shimano says on the locknut, screen man dont really need the 32 just don't like mysteries !


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2014)

My bad, too early

3000 miles, not a new bike then? For me, 3000 miles is new bike time not new cassette 

What model is it? Maybe shimano no longer make it, or it was an MTB cassette as above


----------



## cyberknight (27 Mar 2014)

My boardman came with a sram 10 speed 11-32 cassette, swicthed to an 11-28 which i reckon is still a bit easy but i like the extra range in case i hit a mahoosive hill at the end of a ride .


----------



## Cubist (27 Mar 2014)

Kbrook said:


> Bought my bike new Felt z5. It is fitted as standard with a 10 speed 11-32 cassette which is Shimano. I would like to replace it like for like but can't find one for a road bike. Seen one for a MTB but that seems to look different to mine it looks 2 coloured, didnt think Felt would have fitted a MTB as standard. So any idea how to find a direct replacement, I have googled it to death so not being lazy.


My Cube Peloton Race came with an 11-32t cassette. It's an HG61 or Deore cassette. The two coloured one you have seen is the next grade up in the MTB world, the HG 81 or SLX. If you want to save a few grammes then look out for Deore XT, another grade up and supposedly the equivalent of 105. 

Otherwise, SRAM cassettes can be competitive. I like their 9 speed ones sou guess 10 speed will be just as good. 


Planet X have some bargains in, as does the Woollyhatshop if you're shopping around.


----------



## Cubist (27 Mar 2014)

Halfords have the Deore cassette in for twenty quid.


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2014)

Another option is to put a SRAM cassette on, it'll work fine.


----------



## Kbrook (27 Mar 2014)

I've solved the mystery just looked again and it says cs hg81 10 which is a MTB cassette, I am going to replace it with the Tiagra 12-30 which should give me less gaps between gears. Thanks everyone


----------

